# Modifying Fixtures Heat Disp.



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Cletis said:


> ?? Thoughts



ECs make money replacing ballasts ..........


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*Quality*

I want to be known as the best lighting guru of all time, and when I put a light up...it's gonna last a real long time. That will be my legacy on my tomestone. I"m not interested in making money changing ballast.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Cletis said:


> I want to be known as the best lighting guru of all time,


In that case hacking a fixture up seems counterintuitive to me. (Seriously, joking aside)

People could hire a Schneider to do that kind of DIY crap if that is what they want.


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*improving*

I would be improving the design. I'm really not sure why they don't account for that at build anyhow. Even a flood wallpack etc... can have some ventilation and raintight if it's designed right. Right ? Maybe even a little ac/dc fan on inside keeping the flow moving during burn times? I think it would add about 0.01 amps though..


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

BBQ said:


> In that case hacking a fixture up seems counterintuitive to me....


 No, it makes perfect sense: His customers will really love him when a manufacturing defect causes 20 fixtures to fail but they can't be repaired under warranty since he butchered them up.

I'm gonna head over to a thread where the trolling is more subtle.

-John


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Big John said:


> I'm gonna head over to a thread where the trolling is more subtle.


:laughing:

So you are going to another forum entirely?


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

if you want to manufacture fixtures, go right ahead. there's nothing stopping you.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Shouldn't it be obvious by now?

This thread is cletis.


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*hole*



Big John said:


> No, it makes perfect sense: His customers will really love him when a manufacturing defect causes 20 fixtures to fail but they can't be repaired under warranty since he butchered them up.
> 
> I'm gonna head over to a thread where the trolling is more subtle.
> 
> -John


I'M TALKING ABOUT CUTTING A TINY HOLE FOR HEAT DISSIPATION FOR JESUS'S:laughing: SAKE!


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Cletis said:


> I'M TALKING ABOUT CUTTING A TINY HOLE FOR HEAT DISSIPATION FOR JESUS'S:laughing: SAKE!





Cletis said:


> cutting in some 2x3" rectangles on the sides a


Now Cletis is pulling a Harry.:laughing:


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

This thread kablowes.


----------

